# Cool Person Test



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Worked for me ... How about you 8)

>>> Click Here To find Out How Cool You Really Are <<<

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:evil: :evil: Am i the first person to fall for it,or just the first person to Answer :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Fall for what :?: You don't mean to say you failed the test 8) :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes rob.

As you know,I was called a Richardhead. :lol: :lol: 


Are you sure you passed :!: :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I shall leave the test for those amongst us who are worried whether they are cool or not :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Yes rob. As you know, I was called a Richardhead. :lol: :lol: Are you sure you passed :!: :wink:


Hi Phil,

well as you say you know I know you were called a Richardhead - cool way around it 8) - I'll leave you to figure that out :lol:

Stew, you will never know just how cool you think you are though without taking the test 8)

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I thought the sunglasses really would suit me, too.

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Dont know what you lot are on about, it tells me I'm well cool!


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't mind being honest. I failed the test. :lol:


----------

